# Sticky  Technical "TECH" threads for the ABA-specific engine.



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

General
TECH-Decode-Secondary-Air-Injection-Pump-in-your-2.0
TECH: Complete 2.0 ABA spec list
TECH: MKIII & MKIV engine specs
TECH: ECU codes for the 2.0
TECH: 1996-1999 OBDII X-Flow Motronic 5.9 ECU pin-outs
TECH: Adjusting idle speed for the ABA

Intake Manifold
TECH: Downloadable Excel sheet for Intake manifold runner length.
TECH: OEM Intake manifold dyno ~ MKIII vs MKIV
TECH: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno.
TECH: Downloadable ABA 2.0 heat shield template. 

OBDI/OBDII ABA Head-specific
TECH: ABA combustion chamber volume
TECH: Online compression calculator
TECH: How much horsepower do I gain by increasing compression?
TECH: Differences between OBDI & OBDII heads and blocks

Valvetrain/Camshaft
TECH: Camshaft and Valvespring info
TECH: OBDII Valve Springs. Installed height vs lift.
TECH: Camshafts: stock OBDII - TT276* - TT288*

Timing issues
TECH: Timing the MKIII 2.0

Misc.
TECH: Gasoline (Petrol) composition and properties


----------

